# PE CIVIL EXAM BOOK RECOMENDATIONS?



## STEEL MAN (Jun 23, 2010)

for those who wrote PE CIVIL STRUCTURAL DEPTH and passed, please give my advices on what books to purchase and study. I will write it on OCt 2010.

THanks

Steel Man


----------

